# looking at a v8 quat for 150bux



## 4RingsRuleALL (Mar 25, 2004)

ok...heres the deal...i can get a 91 V8 quattro 5 SPEED!!!.for 150bux...black..110k on it..BUT the motor is "seized"..its abouta grand fora replacemn







t motor from a junkyard....is it worth it?


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: looking at a v8 quat for 150bux (4RingsRuleALL)*

if the car is in good shape and has has regular service in the tranny, and everythign else seems to be in working order. 
it seems kind of a hit and miss car, some people have nightmares, some people love em'. a lot has to do with the maintanence performed and how previous owners have treated the cars. they have a LOT of electrical systems that could be a burden. if the cars' clean and you can about everything to work off battery power, then i'd try it out. if nothing else, you could at least sell it.


----------



## markwemple (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: looking at a v8 quat for 150bux (derracuda)*

Why did the motor sieze? If by "accident", I wouldn't worry if due to poor maintenance.... They are great cars but$$$ to sort out.


----------



## 4RingsRuleALL (Mar 25, 2004)

havnt asked y yet..but the car was servieced where i work for most its life..and tis only got 110k on the clock...


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (4RingsRuleALL)*

If you turn it down...can I have it for the same price?


----------



## 200TeeCue (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (duandcc)*

I think if you're ambitious enough to get it regardless, you could part it out and make some dough. The taillights, calipers and other parts can yield some decent cash.


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: (200TeeCue)*

you can get brand new tail lights for $150 shipped from luxembourg.


----------



## autoengineer (Feb 18, 2005)

I have a 1991 V8 5spd....there are only about 40 5spds in the states and very desireable among V8 Audi guys. If you can find a 4.2L to replace the seized engine you will have one hell of a rocket (the 3.6 is still pretty sweet). Check out audiconnection.com for engine swaps and conversion info. Where are you located?


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (autoengineer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *autoengineer* »_ Check out audiconnection.com for engine swaps and conversion info. 

I'm 20 minutes from those guys...they rock! And that's exactly why I said if he didn';t want it, I'd buy it and have it towed directly to AudiConnection in Suffolk and have them drop a 4.2 in it....


----------



## autoengineer (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (duandcc)*

Yeah, one of you should definitely take that to AudiConnection and put a 4.2 in it, it would be well worth the effort and although I havent dealt w/ them, from what I have read Keith and Bruce are amazing businessmen and really know what they are doing!


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (autoengineer)*

So, 4RingsRuleALL, what's the dealio? You gettin' it? if not, is the shop willing to give me the same deal?


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: (duandcc)*

last time i talked to him, it fell through. tha was about a week ago.


----------

